# Cuddles has a bald patch above her whiskers. Should I take her to the vets?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

I noticed last night Cuddles has a bald patch above her whiskers and where the fur was all you can see is skin and a few blood spots where the whiskers were as well....

I have been checking it today during day light and it hasn't changed at all but looks sore although is covered by the fur above the bald patch so it looks like a hole in the fur when you look at it closely, it is not an actual hole though.

When I thought how she might have done this I remembered she had been attacking one of the suitcases and think she might have got that area caught on the zipper (This is only a guess as I can't think of how else she has done it as it isn't a scratch from her claws).

It does look pretty sore, or it must have been when it happened, but there is *no bruising* and *no bleeding*, the skin is just visible on close inspection by moving the top fur and whisker, and I was wondering if I should take her to the vets or let it heal itself? What would you do?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

It seems tiny. And I can't see from the photo if it is red or anything.

I would keep an eye on it and see if it gets any worse or if it starts heeling by itself. I don't think there is any need to run to the vet straight away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> It seems tiny. And I can't see from the photo if it is red or anything.
> 
> I would keep an eye on it and see if it gets any worse or if it starts heeling by itself. I don't think there is any need to run to the vet straight away.


The actual bald patch is behind the fur but I couldn't get a picture of it as Cuddles is hyper 

I have been keeping an eye on it and the skin looks clean and normal colour except for the blood spots which are where the whiskers used to be.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you sure it isn't feline acne. Did you change your bowls to china or metal and throw away those plastic ones? Cats whiskers do fall out occasionally to be replaced by new ones are you sure it isn't that either?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

spid said:


> Are you sure it isn't feline acne. Did you change your bowls to china or metal and throw away those plastic ones? Cats whiskers do fall out occasionally to be replaced by new ones are you sure it isn't that either?


To be honest Spid I am stumped. I just noticed a bald patch on the fur were the fur and whiskers are meant to be as it looks like like a hole in the fur when you inspect it from a small distance away from her. But when I parted the top fur on closer inspection there was a small bald patch there and blood spots were the whiskers where. It doesn't seem to be bothering her though. The skin on inspection looks normal on the bald spot and it doesn't seem to have got any worse.

I am using a ceramic feeding bowl at the moment, I have just stopped using plastic ones today. I have just purchased a rain drop ceramic water fountain which I am waiting for delivery on from zooplus (Should be Thursday) as her plastic catit water fountain is damaged and leaking as it has a split in the plastic.

I have never seen feline acne before so wouldn't know if it is this. If it is feline acne would this clear up itself?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Tipsy had feline acne...Cats can get it from eating food out of plastic bowls apparently.

I took him to the vet and vet gave me cream for his chin..it was very sore, bloody, but no fur loss..(This was when he first came to live with us)...

I would take her to the vet if it doesnt seem to be healing as Tipsys chin got worse and worse as we didnt know what was wrong with him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Rang the vet today as this isn't getting any better. The vet said Cuddles possibly has ring worm from what I described as the bald patch is circular shaped on her face/head with blood spots and this is a sign of ring worm.

I have to take her to the vets tomorrow at 3pm. He is going to take swaps of it tomorrow and give her medication as a precaution.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

cuddlesmycat said:


> Rang the vet today as this isn't getting any better. The vet said Cuddles possibly has ring worm from what I described as the bald patch is circular shaped on her face/head with blood spots and this is a sign of ring worm.
> 
> I have to take her to the vets tomorrow at 3pm. He is going to take swaps of it tomorrow and give her medication as a precaution.


Hi Tom  my fuzz bomb was tested for ringworm and the results don't take long so if i was you , i'd wait for the results before giving any medications , especially as you said it's not bothering her


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi Tom  my fuzz bomb was tested for ringworm and the results don't take long so if i was you , i'd wait for the results before giving any medications , especially as you said it's not bothering her


The vet was talking about treating her as a precautionary measure with medication whilst the results come back 

It isn't really bothering her because of where it is I guess. I will have a long chat with the vet tomorrow.

How long does ringworm take to clear up with cats?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

cuddlesmycat said:


> The vet was talking about treating her as a precautionary measure with medication whilst the results come back
> 
> It isn't really bothering her because of where it is I guess. I will have a long chat with the vet tomorrow.
> 
> How long does ringworm take to clear up with cats?


I understand that but i'd be wary of giving a cat with HCM medications "just in case" ...........well any cat for that matter , not just one with HCM 

This may help ....
Ringworm in cats

Fuzzy didn't have ringworm so i never needed to look any further into it so cannot help re time to clear , sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I understand that but i'd be wary of giving a cat with HCM medications "just in case" ...........well any cat for that matter , not just one with HCM
> 
> This may help ....
> Ringworm in cats
> ...


I'll ask the vet to positively verify it is ring worm first before giving her any medication (I know it involves some tests) and only give Cuddles medication if it is absolutely necessary as she hasn't long finished a course of very strong antibiotics. As you quite rightly said it isn't bothering her. It might not be ringworm, I hope it isn't as it is contagious as humans can get affected as well with it (I am showing no signs at the moment). It's just weird that this circular small bald patch appeared on her face on Saturday and that's why the vet thinks it could possibly be ring worm.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

cuddlesmycat said:


> I'll ask the vet to positively verify it is ring worm first before giving her any medication (I know it involves some tests) and only give Cuddles medication if it is absolutely necessary as she hasn't long finished a course of very strong antibiotics. As you quite rightly said it isn't bothering her. It might not be ringworm, I hope it isn't as it is contagious as humans can get affected as well with it (I am showing no signs at the moment). It's just weird that this circular small bald patch appeared on her face on Saturday and that's why the vet thinks it could possibly be ring worm.


good plan Tom  If it helps , mr fuzzy had lots of little round bald patches (as well as huge hair loss ) but it wasnt ringworm 

The only thing found was a dust mite allergy ....... cuddles has allergies too doesn't she , maybe that's all it is


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Results coming back for Ringworm??? They can see ringworm under a UV light source (think it's UV anyway!) . You don't have to send swabs away to diagnose it. The treatment usually clears it up quite quickly, but years ago when Dennis had it, he was allergic to the treatment. I used iodine in the end which took a few weeks to clear it away, but it worked. Although Den's ears changed colour from grey to gold/brown which looked a bit odd for a while! Be careful though, if it is ringworm, it is extremely infectious and can be picked up by humans as well.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Using the light only shows up some ringworm - the most conclusive way to test for ringworm is to take a few hairs from the affected area and culture them on a petri dish, you can also look for the spores under a microscope but this is not the best way to do it; the best way is by culture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

spid said:


> Using the light only shows up some ringworm - the most conclusive way to test for ringworm is to take a few hairs from the affected area and culture them on a petri dish, you can also look for the spores under a microscope but this is not the best way to do it; the best way is by culture.


The vet took some hair from around the bald patch and placed them into a petri dish and sent them to the labs (Results back in a week or two, he said he will phone me as soon as they are back). He also done a dry swap to test for any bacterial infections and also wiped this on a petri dish and sent this as well. No medication at the moment but I was told if it gets any worse to bring Cuddles back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Everything came back negative for ringworm and bacterial infections. The bald patch is no more either as the hair has grown back where it was. The vet said he reckons Cuddles has scrapped herself or got that particular area caught in something but it has all cleared up now.


----------

